# OVH bietet seine Server mit vorinstalliertem ISP3 an



## Laubie (26. Sep. 2009)

Da komm ich grad ausm Urlaub zurück und lese diese super Mitteilung 

Mein Serverbetreiber (ovh.de) bietet jetzt für alle rootserver eine vorinstallation von debian5 inkl. isp3 an. Wenn das nicht fortschrittlich ist 

Grüße
der erholte
Laubie


----------



## Till (28. Sep. 2009)

Das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht


----------



## noob (28. Sep. 2009)

Guter Anbieter.
Allerdings ist die Traffic-Flatrate nicht optimal!



> (1) : Der Traffic ist nicht limitiert. Falls Sie 5TB/Monat überschreiten, wird die Bandbreite auf 10 Mbps limitiert.  Optional kann Ihnen ein Durchsatz von 100Mbps ermöglicht werden wenn Sie  Zusatztraffic kaufen.


Das Limit verbrauche ich schon nach ungefähr sieben Tagen. ^^


----------



## Till (28. Sep. 2009)

Ist aber bei den meisten Anbietern so, bei hetzner z.B. auch.


----------



## Laubie (29. Sep. 2009)

Ist bei ovh auch erst seit kurzem so.
Vorher waren alle Server limit-los

Ich hab z.B. noch nen rps, der ist gänzlich ohne Volumenbeschränkung.

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## noob (29. Sep. 2009)

Ich hoffe in vier bis fünf Jahren haben die Haushalte 100.000 kbit/s Upload mit Flatrate.

Dann können wir auf die Server-Anbieter verzichten und zu Hause unsere aufstellen.


----------



## Quest (29. Sep. 2009)

... dann brauchst du nur noch eine feste IP und 2 Nameserver


----------



## fischer-ttd (28. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von noob:


> 5TB/Monat


5 Terrabyte in rd. einer Woche?

Ich denke grundsätzlich ist der Wert doch als "Flatrate" nicht schlecht, besonders weil sich andere Mitbewerber eher im GB-Bereich bewegen.

Ich überlege derzeit, ob ich meine Server nach FFM ins Rechenzentrum stelle. Allerdings hat die Sache einen Haken. Wenn ich einen Stellplatz buche bekomme ich im Monat 500GB Traffic gratis, fülle ich ein ganzes Rack mit 25 Miditowern, so erhalte ich ebenfalls nur 500 GB. Da muss ich beim Anbieter  nochmal nachfragen, da 25 Server grundsätzlich mehr Traffic leisten können als einer.


----------



## fischer-ttd (28. Nov. 2009)

Falls jemand Interesse hat.

Ich vermittel für einen Anbieter Zugangsdaten für DSL als Flatrate mit einer öffentlicher IP, oder einem ganzen Netz.

Grundvorraussetzung ist allerdings immer ein SDSL oder DSL-Anschluss der Deutschen Telekom.

Es gibt 2 Flatrates. Eine für den Hausgebrauch, die andere für den Geschäftsbetrieb. Damit lassen sich dann eigene Server betreiben.


Kosten im Monat 12,90 bzw. 19,00 €.


----------



## Burge (28. Nov. 2009)

kannst das mal näher beschrieben, gerne auch per pn.


----------



## fischer-ttd (28. Nov. 2009)

Hallo Burge,

bei den normalen DSL-Anschlüsse erhälst Du keine feste IP-Adresse, sondern alle 24 Stunden spätestens einen Wechsel der IP.Somit ist es natürlich schwerer Web-Server oder im besonderen eigene Mailserver zu betreiben.

Bei dem Anbieter bekommst Du eine feste IP-Adresse oder ein ganzes Netz mit bis zu 32 festen IP-Adressen. Ab 33 IPs benötigt die Denic eine Netzplan.

Vorraussetzung ist wie erwähnt der DSL Basis-Anschluss bei der Telekom.

Somit bleibt es allerdings eine Einwahlverbindung, mit den erwähnten Vorteilen.


----------



## Burge (28. Nov. 2009)

auch die zwangstrennung bleibt gleich? 

Nur so zum verständniss wenn ich eine dsl anschluß bei der tkom habe, habe ich ja in der regel schon eine Flat. 

Das heißt dann ich lasse diese ungenutzt liegen und nehm die zugangsdaten der neuen flat?

Gibt es dort beschränkungen vom Speed oder ports oder ähnlichem?


----------



## fischer-ttd (28. Nov. 2009)

Hallo Burge,

 ja Du kannst die Zugangsdaten bequem im Umschlag lassen bzw. DSL  gleich ohne bestellen. (auch wenn die Berater am Telefon was anderes erzählen)

Ich nutze meinen DSL-Anschluss mit 16000/1024 Mbit ohne nenneswerte Probleme. Service/Wartungstermine werden rechtzeitig per Mail mitgeteilt und den Zeitpunkt für eine Zwangstrennung kann man auch über sein Kundenmenü festlegen. 

Ebenso kann man sogenannte Reverse-DNS selbst festlegen, damit z.B. Mails von einem Mailserver angenommen werden. Einige Anbieter haben lockere Restriction (z.B. Telekom) andere verweigern die Annahme von Mail (z.B. AOL) wenn der Reverse nicht eingetragen ist.


----------



## fischer-ttd (28. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von Burge:


> Gibt es dort beschränkungen vom Speed oder ports oder ähnlichem?


Ich habe bisher keine Einschränkungen festgestellt..Ich nutze aber eigentlich nur Standardports für Browser, Mail, PPTP, OpenVPN, Messenger etc.


----------



## Burge (28. Nov. 2009)

so nun die frage, wo kann man sowas bestellen und sieht nochmal ne aufsplittung zwischen privat - geschäftsgebrauch bzw die kosten für zusatz ip`s.

Blöde frage wie läuft das dann mit den zusatz`ip überhaupt werden die auf die hauptip geroutet? dann muss ich ja meinen modem noch beibringen das er wan seitig ein wan0:1 hat und da dann die zusatz ip eintragen oder wie?


----------



## fischer-ttd (28. Nov. 2009)

Frage 1) zusätzliche IPs ohne Aufpreis.
Frage 2) Privat/Geschäftlich bis 5 User Privat, darüber hinaus Geschäftlich
Frage 3) Routing: Du bekommst eine Einwahl-IP auf die das Netz dahinter geroutet wird. Du benötigst also einen Router wo sich NAT abstellen lässt, oder weitere IPs als Alias einrichten kannst.

Ich nutze praktisch zwei Router. Einen wo man Nat abschalten kann und einen zweiten (IpCop) der dann ein statische IP hat und somit auch Alias-Adressen verabeiten kann umd dann wieder NAT/Source-NAT umzusetzen.

Aus den AGB:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Tarifwechsel:
*[/FONT]       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 	Sie können jederzeit          per Webinterface einen neuen Tarif wählen. Die Tarifänderung          ist sogar rückwirkend für den laufenden Monat möglich. 	Die im Voraus berechnete Grundgebühr wird bei einem Tarifwechsel          natürlich verrechnet. [/FONT]

         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Abrechnung:
*[/FONT]       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  Die Abrechnung der Grundgebühr erfolgt monatlich im Voraus, per eMail. Wir empfehlen dringend die Teilnahme am Lastschriftverfahren, bieten aber auch die Bezahlung per Überweisung an. In beiden Fällen ist die Zusendung einer ausgedruckten Rechnung per Post gegen Aufpreis möglich. Weitere Details und eine Musterrechnung finden Sie hier.[/FONT]

      [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Mindestlaufzeit:
*[/FONT]       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alle Tarife sind monatlich          mit einer Frist von 10 Tagen zum Monatsende kündbar. Eine Mindestlaufzeit          gibt es nicht. [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Burge (28. Nov. 2009)

ok wo kann man bestellen?


----------



## fischer-ttd (28. Nov. 2009)

Bestellen kannst Du bei mir. Ich teile Dir dann per email alles notwendige mit und Du kannst Dir auf der HP des Anbieters alles in Ruhe nochmal durchlesen.


----------



## F4RR3LL (30. Nov. 2009)

Den Spaß gibts bei manitu.de für 9,99 euro auch mit reverse usw inclusive.
Hatte ich auch schon und war klasse.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Burge (30. Nov. 2009)

hab mich für testzugang angemeldet wird sicher heute freigeschalten dann kann ich abend mal testen.

Das ganze drumherum macht einen sehr vernüftigen Eintrag.

Bedanke mich jetzt schonmal für den Tip


----------



## fischer-ttd (30. Nov. 2009)

Kein Problem Burge... 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Habe mir auch mal das Angebot von manitu.de angesehen, welches auf den ersten Eindruck günstiger zu sein scheint.

Allerdings verlangen die für entsprechende IPs, zusätzliche Gebühren für Bereitstellung und Einrichtung.

Beide nutzen dabei die Leitungen bzw. das Netz der Telekom, also sollte sich kein wesentlicher technischer Unterschied ergeben.

Unabhängig davon stellen beide Anbeiter eine sehr kostengünstige Lösung bereit um am "öffentlichen" Netz teilzunehmen. Ideal für private oder Small-Business-User/Offices ohne "Unsummen" dafür ausgeben zu müssen.


----------

